# X.org 7 ja kakkosmonitori pimeänä

## Obi-Lan

Eli olen päivittänyt X.orgini (xorg-x11) versioon 7. Kaikki muu on toiminut hyvin, mutta 2. näyttöni (TV jossa on D-SUB liitin) pysyy pimeänä. Haluan pitää työpöydät erillisinä, jotta 2. näytöllä voi katsella elokuvia yms. Tässä on xorg.conf:ni, joka edellisellä versiolla toimi:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

   

Load        "type1"

Load        "freetype"

Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "Xinerama"   "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fi"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"        

    Option "Buttons"      "5"          

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Benq"

    HorizSync   30-81

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "TV"

    HorizSync   31-60

    VertRefresh   56-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "6600GT-0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    BusID   "PCI:5:0:0"

    Option   "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "6600GT-1"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-1"

    Screen   1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  

    Identifier  "Screen 0"

    Device      "6600GT-0"

    Monitor     "Benq"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "6600GT-1"

    Monitor     "TV"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Setti1"

    Screen 0   "Screen 0" 0 0

    Screen 1    "Screen 1" RightOf "Screen 0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Eli näytönohjaimena toimii Geforce GT6600 PCI-E näyttis. Nvidia ajurit ovat versiota 1.0.8756.

X.org.0.log:sta löytyi seuraavaa:

```

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:5:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     BenQ FP767-12 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): BenQ FP767-12 (CRT-0): 400 MHz maximum pixel clock

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.

```

Eli jostain syystä ei löydä enää toista näyttöä, vaikka ton option "connectedmonitor" pitäis forcettaa kyseinen näyttö päälle. Päänäyttöni on näytönohjaimen d-sub liittimessä kiinni ja TV on DVI-I liittimessä kiinni D-SUB sovittimella. Voisiko tuo näytönohjaimen DVI-I lähtö jotenkin vaikuttaa asiaan?

----------

## rwentez

DVI:n vaikutuksesta sun muusta en mene sanomaan mitään, mutta melko lailla samanlainen ongelma oli täällä uuden Gentoon asennuksen jälkeen. Xorg on tosin yhä versio 6.8.2-r7. Asia korjaantui muuttamalla yhtä ensimmäisen Device osion optiota:

```
Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT" 
```

Samaan muotoon, kuin twinviewiä käytettäessä, eli:

```
Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,TV" 
```

Forumeilta löytyi pari uutta optiota jotka lisäsin. Esimmäiseen Deviceen:

```
Option     "UseDisplayDevice"     "CRT-0"
```

ja toiseen:

```
Option     "UseDisplayDevice"     "TV-0"
```

Sen jälkeen telkku löytyi, mutta ennen käytössä ollut 800x600 reso ei enää toiminut.  Login mukaan:

```
(WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.
```

Sama se. 1024x768 resolla pelaa.    :Confused: 

----------

## AnXa

jotenkin tuo confikki ei kyllä leikkaa mulla, tosta puuttuu laajennuksia ja sitten siellä on välissä kaikkee ihmeellistä tavaraa.

Kokeileppa ottaa toi mun Xorgin confikki ja heittää siihen noita omia näytön arvoja. Mun confikki on näytöille joidenka maksimi reso on 1280x1024x32@85 ja oon laittanut siinä näytöntoimimaan640x480, 800x600, 1024x768 resoilla, tv toimii kaikilla noilla kolmella resolla ja yleensä pidän sitä siinä 800sella tai 1024sella.

Mun Xconf: http://www.edu.lahti.fi/~aaspinen/tiedostot/Linux/gentoo/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Kun meet hakemisto puussa alas päin ftpllä niin siellä voi olla muitakin mielenkiintoisia confikkei. Minä olen alkanut kehittämään noita varmaan viisi kuusi vuotta sitten kun ekan kerran kokeilin Gentoota. Niissä on jälkiä myös Debianista ja Redhatista kun niitä on tullut välillä samoilla confikeilla kokeiltua ja niillä on ollut aina jotain erikoisia vaatimuksia. Ja lisäksi on mun omat säädöt ja fiilaukset. Tolla kehittää tollaset 3000-6000 framea sekunnissa XGLGearsilla joten se sopii vähän raskaampaankin vääntöön kuin leffojen katteluun.  :Wink: 

Edit: nää on sitten vähän sellaisia maun mukaan olevia juttui. Jos joku alkaa kränäämään mun confikkeissa vaikka siitä, että kohdat jossa määrittelen Render, Damage ja XFixes moduudit käyttöön vaikka ne tulee automaattisesti niin painukoon puuhun...   :Cool: 

----------

## rwentez

Tarkastin tuon configin ja huomasin ettei sinulla ole lainkaan "ConnectedMonitor" optiota käytössä. Piru vie etteikö se sitten ollut nimeomaan siitä kiinni. Kommentoin omastani kyseiset rivit ja hyvin toimii. 800x600 reso ei tosin pelaa vieläkään, mutta kuten sanoin sama se. Taitaa olla vanhentuneesta, tai vain twinviewin kanssa käyttökelpoisesta optiosta kyse nykyisin. Se yllämainittu forsetus toimii siis pullonkaulana, josta johtuu ettei toista näyttöä löydy.

Eiköhän tästäkin säätämisestä olisi ohjeita raottamalla selvitty  :Wink: 

----------

## AnXa

Hyvä, että oli jotain apua. TV:n resoluutiot vaihtelevat malleittain. Mun asetukset on 21' telkkaria varten. Säätelemällä niitä HorizSync ja VertRefresh arvoja niin saat ulos korkeempia resoluutioita, mutta joku 17' telkku on teoriassa sama kuin 14' tietokoneen näyttö joten kannattaa kysyä ensin onko 1024x768 resoluutio edes mahdollinen koko näytöllä. Minä olen nojannut arvoihin joita windows syötti tolle mun näytölle joten uskalsin laittaa ne siihen syöttöarvoiksi.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Hmm tässä olikin loppujenlopuks joku hämä setti virkistystaajuksien kanssa. Toi TV ei tue >60Hz taajuuksia, mutta valmistajan antamilla hsync ja vsync arvoilla tää arpoi automaattisesti 75Hz. Piti itse arvailla arvot ja sitten gtf -komennolla tein modeline rivin... Muutenkin ihme homma kun ton pitäs tukee 1280x720, minkä saan kyllä taistelemalla näkyy windowsis, mutten linuxis    :Question: 

----------

## AnXa

Toisaalta voidaan ottaa huomioon, ettÃ¤ 60 hertzia alhaisempiakin virkistystaajuuksia on ja ainakin windowsissa on myÃ¶s 56 ja 58 hertzia tÃ¤ysin mahdollista. Windows sÃ¤Ã¤tÃ¤Ã¤ nÃ¤yttÃ¶jen taajuuden automaattisesti niiden sisÃ¤ltÃ¤mÃ¤n koon mukaan. Minusta laajinmahdollinen nÃ¤yttÃ¶tila nÃ¤ytÃ¶ssÃ¤ ei ole hyvÃ¤ asia. SillÃ¤ saa vaan nÃ¤ytÃ¶n ennemin tai myÃ¶hemmin rikki.  :Wink: 

Gentoossa toi nÃ¤ytÃ¶n tunnistaminen on vÃ¤hÃ¤n hataraa, mutta voisit kokeilla jonkun 'kaikki-valmiina' distron kuten redhatin fedora 4sen tai 5sen nÃ¤ytÃ¶ntunnistusta. Fedora yleensÃ¤ tunnistaa pahuksen hyvin kaikki nÃ¤ytÃ¶t. Toisaalta voisit kÃ¤yttÃ¤Ã¤ nvidian manuaalissa annettuja ohje arvoja ja lÃ¤hteÃ¤ siitÃ¤ nostamaan ylÃ¶spÃ¤in sitÃ¤ resoa.

----------

## Obi-Lan

No siis mun TV on LCD TV, joten nyt puhutaan laitteen natiiviresoluutiosta, mitä en saa käyttöön. Tuskin myöskään 56 tai 58 hertsiä on tuettujen listalla... Koneelle tämä näkyy siis "normaalina" näyttölaitteena. Silti se tunnistuu lähinnä 1024x768 tarkkuudelle, mistä nyt on lähinnä se haitta, että kuvasuhde on väärin.

----------

